# HK635 Logic7



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone else have problems w/rear channel kinda pulsating like its kinda cutting in and out. I have read it being called a different term but thought the new firmware was to clear it up. I have upgraded firmware but still unhappy with rear channel sound. I bought it off Harman ebay and have always wondered if its why it was returned. I will try other surround modes.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Did a bit of reading on a Finnish forum and somebody had luck with the new firmware installed 4.12, not sure what firmware you have? Also changing the DSP card may help from what I read.


----------



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Fincave said:


> Did a bit of reading on a Finnish forum and somebody had luck with the new firmware installed 4.12, not sure what firmware you have? Also changing the DSP card may help from what I read.


DSP card? This isnt something I can do them selves is it. I wonder if HK will fix it?


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Nick77 said:


> DSP card? This isnt something I can do them selves is it. I wonder if HK will fix it?


Not sure about the DSP replacement, probably is something that Harman would have to do but as I understand if it is faulty Harman should replace it for free as it is apparently a known problem.


----------

